# [git auth] layman and git [solved]

## cloc3

My git overlay works with this config file:

```

dell ~ # cat /root/.ssh/config

HOSTNAME github.com

IdentityFile ~/.ssh/git1_dsa

```

when I run layman -f -a my-overlay as root user it starts this command:

```

... /usr/bin/git clone git@github.com:gitUser/repo.git /var/lib/layman/repo

...

Enter passphrase for key '/root/.ssh/git1_dsa':

```

how should I set .ssh/config if I have more than one github account, with different dsa keys?

----------

## cloc3

solved by myself.

```

dell ~ # cat /root/.ssh/config

HOST gh-project

HOSTNAME github.com

IdentityFile ~/.ssh/git_dsa

```

```

dell ~ # grep git@ /etc/layman/overlays/overlay.xml

    <source type="git">git@gh-project:gh_project/repository.git</source>

```

----------

